# Baby goats and teeth grinding?



## mrstillery09 (Jul 12, 2012)

Our two little ladies will be a month this Saturday and they are doing much better than our first two ladies! They are eating great, starting to nibble at leaves/hay, pee and poop is great. Anyway, one of these ladies does some teeth grinding and I don't know if I should be concerned. It's not constant, just every so often... Crunch crunch crunch. No food in her mouth or anything. Is this something to be concerned about? Or is she just practicing for the day she has some cud to munch?


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Teeth grinding normally signals pain, but hopefully one of the others - with more experience - will chime in with more info.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Have you started cocci prevention?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Can they get into any dirt? Sometimes little ones will eat dirt. It can signal stress or lack of something in the diet. Much easier to grind teeth when there is dirt in there. Are you feeding milk or milk replacer?


----------



## mrstillery09 (Jul 12, 2012)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Have you started cocci prevention?


Yes, I thought I added that. Started cocci prevention this week, today is their last dose.



Tango said:


> Can they get into any dirt? Sometimes little ones will eat dirt. It can signal stress or lack of something in the diet. Much easier to grind teeth when there is dirt in there. Are you feeding milk or milk replacer?


They do have access to dirt, but I've noticed this even when I know they haven't been in an area with dirt. They are getting whole milk from the store.


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

Have they started to chew their cud yet? Sometimes when they first start it sounds different than an adult chewing cud.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sometimes they just do that and it doesn't mean anything at all except to aggravate you and worry you to death. I think that some of them are just trying to figure out what to do with those hard things in their mouths.


----------

